# King's Creek Plantation unit choice?



## wheaties (May 23, 2016)

Have a 2 BR/2BA exchange into King's Creek Plantation for mid-June.  My II confirmation does not notate which of the three resorts the exchange is into.  This is a girl's trip --  three women, the last of which recently retired to join the other two!  Any suggestions for unit request?  No real recent reviews, but Estates looks to be my current favorite.


----------



## wackymother (May 23, 2016)

Not sure, but you could probably call King's Creek and just ask where they are putting you. You can explain the purpose of the trip and ask for the unit you would like. 

We own there and we find they're generally pretty pleasant and accommodating. HTH!


----------



## gmarine (May 23, 2016)

I would say that because the Estates is the newest section that its less likely you would be in that section. I also suggest calling to see what section you are in.

You might also be able to get an idea from the unit details on your confirmation. If it lists the second bedroom as having two twin beds then you would be in the Cottages. If it lists second bedroom as a queen bed then its likely the Townes but could possibly be the Estates.


----------



## Big Matt (May 23, 2016)

Your exchange confirmation should have the resort code on it.  KCP is the cottages, KCE is estates, and KCT is the towns.


----------



## gmarine (May 23, 2016)

Matt is correct. I forgot II has different codes for the different sections. If your confirmation is listed as Kings Creek Plantation then you are in the Cottages. The Townes and Estates both would be listed on the confirmation.  A two bedroom in the Cottages will be the two bedroom part of a three bedroom lock off. Nice units, most have living room/kitchen downstairs and bedrooms upstairs.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (May 23, 2016)

wackymother said:


> Not sure, but you could probably call King's Creek and just ask where they are putting you. You can explain the purpose of the trip and ask for the unit you would like.
> 
> We own there and we find they're generally pretty pleasant and accommodating. HTH!



We are staying in a 3 bedroom cottage on an exchange starting this Thursday. I just tried to call and ask for a recently renovated unit if possible, and it was completely impossible to make a request. The person claimed everything was preassigned, but couldn't tell me if if we'd been assigned to a renovated unit. Judging from the reviews I've seen online, the older units aren't in great shape. Calling really didn't help at all.


----------



## wackymother (May 23, 2016)

FLDVCFamily said:


> We are staying in a 3 bedroom cottage on an exchange starting this Thursday. I just tried to call and ask for a recently renovated unit if possible, and it was completely impossible to make a request. The person claimed everything was preassigned, but couldn't tell me if if we'd been assigned to a renovated unit. Judging from the reviews I've seen online, the older units aren't in great shape. Calling really didn't help at all.



Well, darn. Sorry to hear. Guess I've just been lucky.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (May 24, 2016)

wackymother said:


> Well, darn. Sorry to hear. Guess I've just been lucky.



I've called twice. Both calls have me worried that we're booked into some kind of "Hotel Impossible" here Hoping it turns out OK.


----------



## gmarine (May 24, 2016)

I wouldnt worry. The Cottages units at KCP are nice. Kind of like your own cottage. Even the ones that havent been renovated are fine. Some are older but I've never encountered any in bad shape or a unit that wasnt clean. And if you do have an issue management is generally very good at fixing problems. 
The resort has nice pools and the location is good. Enjoy.


----------



## Big Matt (May 24, 2016)

I'd consider Kings Creek to be on par with the Wyndham properties.  The location is good, the grounds are nice, and the units will have everything you need.  The estates were done with cheap construction, but the trim, appliances, granite, etc. make the units really nice inside.  Towns are huge for 2BR and come with a little sitting area with a TV and sleep sofa off of the master.  Great place to put kids.

I wouldn't worry about any one unit versus the others.


----------



## wackymother (May 24, 2016)

We last stayed at Kings' Creek a few years back, but I would agree with gmarine and Big Matt on the quality of the units and the size. We own a Cottage and the 2br side is huge and lavish. It should be nice!


----------



## FLDVCFamily (May 24, 2016)

wackymother said:


> We last stayed at Kings' Creek a few years back, but I would agree with gmarine and Big Matt on the quality of the units and the size. We own a Cottage and the 2br side is huge and lavish. It should be nice!



Oh good! We have a 3 bedroom cottage, so I guess the 2 bedroom side plus a 1 bedroom lockoff? The tripadvisor reviews were all over the place which is why I called to request a renovated unit. I agree that the location of KCP looks really good. That is a large part of why we chose it over Marriott.


----------



## wackymother (May 25, 2016)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Oh good! We have a 3 bedroom cottage, so I guess the 2 bedroom side plus a 1 bedroom lockoff? The tripadvisor reviews were all over the place which is why I called to request a renovated unit. I agree that the location of KCP looks really good. That is a large part of why we chose it over Marriott.



Yes, should be a 2br/1br split. The 1brs are teensy, although the bedroom is large--the other room is a ridiculous combined kitchen/living room. But depending on who's going, it's nice to have a bedroom that is separated from the rest of the others. Last time we went our kids were teenagers, so we gave them the 2br and let them stay up late and hang out without bugging us when we were trying to sleep. We all used the nice kitchen on the 2br side, which looks right at the large dining-room area there. It's a good set-up for families. Have fun!


----------



## coachb (May 26, 2016)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Oh good! We have a 3 bedroom cottage, so I guess the 2 bedroom side plus a 1 bedroom lockoff? The tripadvisor reviews were all over the place which is why I called to request a renovated unit. I agree that the location of KCP looks really good. That is a large part of why we chose it over Marriott.



I own two cottages at KCP. We love the resort and have been many times. I think the most important thing with the Cottages is the style of the unit: Chesapeake, York or James. All nice, but out preference is Chesapeake first, York second, James third (2br side downstairs if memory serves me correctly).


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jun 2, 2016)

coachb said:


> I own two cottages at KCP. We love the resort and have been many times. I think the most important thing with the Cottages is the style of the unit: Chesapeake, York or James. All nice, but out preference is Chesapeake first, York second, James third (2br side downstairs if memory serves me correctly).



We just got back this morning. We all LOVED our cottage at KCP. We'd definitely stay there again! I have no idea which style of unit we had. The master and one of the other bedrooms were upstairs, and then there was another "A" side the house which was on the first floor. We never used the A side, although we had the entire house since we traded for a 3 bedroom cottage. 

I think our unit wasn't renovated because there was a sign on the counter that they were going to renovate it. It was nice though...not sure what really needed to be renovated. If we ever went back to Williamsburg, we all agree that we'd stay at KCP again in a heartbeat!


----------



## RDB (May 12, 2017)

wheaties said:


> Have a 2 BR/2BA exchange into King's Creek Plantation for mid-June.  My II confirmation does not notate which of the three resorts the exchange is into.  This is a girl's trip --  three women, the last of which recently retired to join the other two!  Any suggestions for unit request?  No real recent reviews, but Estates looks to be my current favorite.


----------



## RDB (May 12, 2017)

I don't find KCP units to be anything but nice. We have even stayed a couple times in the 1BR cottages.  

Coming up, we have 3 different reservations at Kings Creek Plantation:
JUN 23(FRI) - JUN 30(FRI)  2br ESTATES   
JUL 15(SAT) - JUL 22(SAT)  2br ESTATES   
JUL 29(SAT) - AUG 5 (SAT)  1br ESTATES   

In trying to accommodate the whole family plus friends, we also have Wyndham Patriots Place reserved JUN 18(SUN) - JUN 25(SUN)  2br lockout.  With this, we don't really require the KCP 2br ESTATES unit for JUN 23(FRI) - JUN 30(FRI).  If someone wishes this one, please reply real soon.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (May 15, 2017)

How much do you want for that unit? My folks are actually headed to Williamsburg that week, staying in a hotel by the visitor's center. I want to say they get there Tues or Wed tho, so not sure if you'd want to rent a partial week? They are creatures of habit so I'm not sure I could convince them to change, but I love KCP so I'd try at least.


----------



## RBrianTaylor (May 24, 2018)

wackymother said:


> Not sure, but you could probably call King's Creek and just ask where they are putting you. You can explain the purpose of the trip and ask for the unit you would like.
> 
> We own there and we find they're generally pretty pleasant and accommodating. HTH!



I am also an owner at KCP and have a few questions if you don't mind.  I did buy from the developer, but I don’t know what benefits you would or would not get if you bought a unit on the resale market. Do you know how resale points work and if they could be added to an existing “membership”? Other timeshare companies (such as Bluegreen) have been fairly well documented via websites such as this one, Facebook, and the like, but I can’t seem to find much about how King’s Creek works...


----------



## wackymother (May 24, 2018)

RBrianTaylor said:


> I am also an owner at KCP and have a few questions if you don't mind.  I did buy from the developer, but I don’t know what benefits you would or would not get if you bought a unit on the resale market. Do you know how resale points work and if they could be added to an existing “membership”? Other timeshare companies (such as Bluegreen) have been fairly well documented via websites such as this one, Facebook, and the like, but I can’t seem to find much about how King’s Creek works...



Do you own points at KCP? I think you can only use their points at KCP, just the one resort in Williamsburg. 

We have a week at a cottage (a 2br/1br split); we've kept our weeks membership. I don't think I've seen KCP points on the resale market, although I haven't been looking for them. 

Personally, I wouldn't invest in such a tiny points system. It's enough easy to trade into Williamsburg even on the weeks side. What would you like to get if you had more KCP points?


----------



## Steve Fatula (May 25, 2018)

The estates and cottages are both great, you basically have your own detached building, quiet! Yes, sometimes you might have one neighbor if you don't reserve the whole thing, but even then, very quiet from our experiences there. We love to go back there, actual ceiling fans, a nice gym, and the mini golf isn't bad. We tend to like places with detached buildings.


----------

